# Shark fishing



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

I have decided I am goin to try to get into shark fishing this year, but I don't know the first thing about it can anyone tell me what gear I'm going to need and really the best tips about it so I will still have all my appendages by the end of the year


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

single strand wire leader, 50lbs mainline minimum, bloody cut bait, strong hook! never forget they will bite ur hand off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

fishin magishin said:


> I have decided I am goin to try to get into shark fishing this year, but I don't know the first thing about it can anyone tell me what gear I'm going to need and really the best tips about it so I will still have all my appendages by the end of the year


You need to talk to Jeff (beeritself) and Gary (devinsdad)...those are my go to guys for shark fishing info, and trust me they know how to land the big ones! :thumbsup:


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

i am going to start this year also looks sweet but its not the poor man sport the gear is pretty $$$ for what i have been looking at..but what the hell..there is a very good site http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/index.php those folks will help in any way they can to get you started and great vids..give me a pm we will be rookies together..tight lines..


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*Wanting to try out too*

When i get down there during july hope to hook into a big nasty one if you guys need a third give me a holler


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I would get a reel that can hold a lot of line 500 yards or more and has a pretty good drag system. You can find penn reels for sale all around for a decent price. you may even try the up comming swap meet in navarre next weekend. Braid will string more line on your reel but is more expensive. 65lbs test is fine just to see if you even like shark fishing. Small hooks at 14-15-0 are fine for starting. I would also reccomend a wire leader of 100lbs test or more. I just had one bite through a 90 lbs leader friday night so all I use now is 240 lbs test wire leaders. 

You can land a shark on small tackle if you have the patients, save the money on big gear if you really get into it. I also post on the SOS (sharks on the sand) website under the same name i you need help. 

TRP


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

one last thing, unless your casting out your bait (kinda difficult with 5 pound chunks of bait and weight and 9 foot wire leader, you need someone willing to kayak out your bait and drop it where you want it.


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

*fresh bait*



fishin magishin said:


> I have decided I am goin to try to get into shark fishing this year, but I don't know the first thing about it can anyone tell me what gear I'm going to need and really the best tips about it so I will still have all my appendages by the end of the year


I have fished shark from Maine to Key West and the West Coast to Alaska. First buy as much rod and reel as you can. I like a Pen 9/0 to 12/0 reel.You can find them at fle markets some times, just check them out closely.Next I like to use circle hooks.Also a good pair of cutters to cut the leader.last fresh bait.Barricuda is candy to sharks. Good Luck


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Send me or Jeff, (BeerItSelf) a PM and we wil gladly have you join us on our next trip. A kayak is a must and we both use Penn 6/0 with no problem. Our biggest shark yet, a Hammerhead over 8' was landed last fall with no problem with 50lb mono.

Most of our sharks are Blacktips in the 5'-6' range and are very easily handled with a 6/0. Not to diss captgwalts but the Penn 6/0 has never let us down. If you have a 9/0 or bigger there is no reason not to use it. I just like the 6/0. Anyway, we are getting ready to start making trips and always enjoy having others join us. We have a Facebook page if you want to join. It is "Pensacola Sharking" on Facebook. 
Good luck!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

To go along with what others have said, I will offer up another tip. Be prepared to spend some money, its not going to break the bank, but you don't want to cheap out on your gear. There are ways that you can make up the money later on by making your own leaders and catching your own bait. Gary and I like the 6/0s from fishing off the beach, they haven't let us down yet. As far as getting the bait out, I would hold off on buying a kayak if you don't have one yet. Fish a few times with some local shark fisherman before you decide how much you want to invest. 
Also, you're going to have to invest some time as well. A good shark fishing trip could take up most of the night just to land one or two.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

beeritself said:


> A good shark fishing trip could take up most of the night just to land one or two.


Which is why you want to make sure you bring plenty of beer and grub!


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advise and what about the rod what do some of you suggest for a good rod ??


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I personally use a very stiff 6' rod with roller guides. Not that the guides I feel are important, but what a prefer. BeerItSelf I believe has something similar without roller guides. But he is younger and stronger than I am. ;o)
By the way, I just had Dizzy Lizzies respook my Penn 6/0 and was able to put on 350 yards of 80lb mono and 200 yards of 120lb braid. So 550 yards of line is plenty.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Roller guides will last longer if you spool with braid. Long and fast runs with braid will eventually wear through your eyes and start cutting your line. There are some eyes that are made for braid, but they are expensive and not typically on most rods. FYI.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

If youwant to come over to the house next time I make weights, leaders and tracers you are welcome to. I can show you how to do it for cheap. also welcome to join us on a few trips before you spend the money on big gear.

TRP


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought all my shark gear last year and went a few times by the jetties at ft. pickens but didn't catch anything. I only get to go when a friend goes since he owns a kayak. What's the best bait to use and how far should i be paddling the bait out?


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone go shark fishing from a boat? I was fishing around the jetty for sheepshead in Perdido pass a couple of days ago and could see sharks swimming around so I threw in some cut mullet with no luck. I would like to do some shark fishing but have a boat and no kayak....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tjwareusmc said:


> Does anyone go shark fishing from a boat? I was fishing around the jetty for sheepshead in Perdido pass a couple of days ago and could see sharks swimming around so I threw in some cut mullet with no luck. I would like to do some shark fishing but have a boat and no kayak....


I believe that Realtor does.


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

sharkfishing from the beach is the best.
i also post on "sharks on the sand".
Once the bug bits you will itch.:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

tjwareusmc said:


> Does anyone go shark fishing from a boat? I was fishing around the jetty for sheepshead in Perdido pass a couple of days ago and could see sharks swimming around so I threw in some cut mullet with no luck. I would like to do some shark fishing but have a boat and no kayak....


I do sometimes when I have guests down who just want to catch something big. Right on the sandbar flat outside the West jetty in Destin is pretty consistent, especially in the summer.


----------

